# Hello sluts



## Pinkbear (Apr 21, 2017)

It has been a while since i posted anything serious here.... Whose still alive around here? Grandpa where you at? Pm me 

Anyways its been at least 3 or 4 years aince my last cycle and im pretty sure my levels are tanked. Im still 220-230 but im aure my body fat has def increased. I bench like bundy now... 

I got blood work in 2015 when i was 25 and my test level was 439. Its now 2017 and im 27... Feel old yet ****ers?  Im getting blood work again but havnt gotten results. Depending on my blood work i may go trt. Was hoping you guys could be serious for a moment with me and tell me what you think...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2017)

At your age 

Bloodwork 
If good do nothing 

If bad try Clomid to restart 

If that don't work then a huge bulk cycle then trt


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2017)

I texted you a few weeks ago, Dick. Where's my return? I begged you not to then. Remember?  Anyway, wait for bloodwork results then we take it from there.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 21, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> At your age
> 
> Bloodwork
> If good do nothing
> ...



Thanks pob. How it been? Hows the training business. You still made me lift the most and i wasnt on anything..


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 21, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I texted you a few weeks ago, Dick. Where's my return? I begged you not to then. Remember?  Anyway, wait for bloodwork results then we take it from there.



Pm me. I got a spam blocker on my phone and you could be on it


----------



## automatondan (Apr 21, 2017)

Ya I say at your age, if your bloods come back low, try a serious restart with clomid and potentially Hcg if your doc is open to doing that. This could be just left-over inhibition from years of AAS use and you may be able to normalize your hpta yet... If your doc is not open to helping, id try to find a new doc, but if that fails, as Pillar said, just run a serious blast and retest in a couple years (at least then you will be their ridiculous and trivial minimum age requirement for trt). I had to wait until I was over 30 before they took me serious...


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Welcome back Pink burr you old diesel slut you.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 21, 2017)

Iron1 said:


> Welcome back Pink burr you old diesel slut you.



Ron i def thought you be dead or paralysed by now


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 21, 2017)

try doing a full pct..Hcg blast 3 weeks followed by clomid and nolva for a month or even 5 6 weeks..Use all human grade products..If this doesnt change your numbers then go to trt..I did it and it raised my test score


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 21, 2017)

and then go fuk yourself


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 21, 2017)

U still full homo or just half now?

Stick around this time pink.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 21, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> U still full homo or just half now?
> 
> Stick around this time pink.




Depends whose asking... 

Who let bundy back ?


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 21, 2017)

DaFuk is this fukery?!


----------



## BigJohnny (Apr 22, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 22, 2017)

Hopefully you wont need to get on trt at this age.

Imagine how many pins its gunna take to get you through life 

If you last another 50 plus years


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 22, 2017)

I like dirty talk slut. How you doin...:32 (17):


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 22, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I like dirty talk slut.



Thats because you are one!


----------



## snake (Apr 23, 2017)

Pink is back. Start the party!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2017)

pink will now be leaving ug to practice for his up coming tennis tourament


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2017)

excuse me*pinkfag


----------



## eminating (Apr 24, 2017)

old, wtf are you talking about, "old"?

I'm your age and feel like I'm just getting started...


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 24, 2017)

https://imgur.com/w5tzkdG

Here is my test results. 
2015 my test was 439 
2017 my tesf is 419.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2017)

bro thats not bad numbers..TRt will double that maybe even more..You gotta ask is it worth it to u..A life time of pins


----------

